

Scala on LLVM - terhechte
http://greedy.github.io/scala-llvm/

======
DanielRibeiro
Scala can also host the JVM (well, a subset of it, enough to run itself):
[https://github.com/lihaoyi/Metascala](https://github.com/lihaoyi/Metascala)

------
octo_t
[http://www.dzone.com/links/videopresentation_compiling_scala...](http://www.dzone.com/links/videopresentation_compiling_scala_to_llvm_geoffre.html)
for a video on the project, explaining the rationale etc by the author.

~~~
iso-8859-1
Not working. This one is, though: [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Scala-
LLVM](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Scala-LLVM)

------
auggierose
"This is the paper presented at the Second Scala Workshop to be held at
Stanford on June 2nd 2011."

Not a good sign.

------
terhechte
Note: It seems the author hasn't had time working on this project for the last
couple of months. Still, I think it might be interesting for others to know
about this project, maybe someone wants to play around with this.

~~~
doogle88
Do you know how complete this is at the moment?

~~~
terhechte
I haven't tried it myself yet, but I really wish that somebody would continue
working on this as I think it is an awesome project. My CS knowledge is not
deep enough to work on this myself, I fear. The author wrote this about the
project in February (on the mailing list):

"So, it's not dead but there's (currently) noone working on it besides me and
my time for it is very limited (to barely more than zero over the last year).
I'm hopeful that I'll be able to find more time, hopefully around summer. That
said, if anyone is interested in working on it, I'm more than happy to have
the help. I do promise to make some time to work with potential contributors,
but as you can see my latency can be pretty bad at times. "

And last year in June he wrote this: "Also, most any normal scala program will
not work since many parts of the standard library are not compatible yet with
LLVM (because of java library dependencies)."

Which probably still stands as there's no way to easily convert the java
library to Scala and then to llvm.

~~~
yareally
There is a way to convert Java straight to LLVM. I would guess the developer
is already aware of that though

[https://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/java/trunk/docs/java-
front...](https://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/java/trunk/docs/java-frontend.txt)

~~~
gsnedders
The LLVM FAQ states, however:

> There is an incomplete version of a Java front end available in the java
> module. There is no documentation on this yet so you'll need to download the
> code, compile it, and try it.

------
est
This project is so cool, only Elixir on Xen could be just as cool.

~~~
eru
There's OCaml on Xen ([http://www.xenproject.org/developers/teams/mirage-
os.html](http://www.xenproject.org/developers/teams/mirage-os.html)).

~~~
est
Holycrap, exokernel is the most brilliant idea I've heard today. I don't have
to mess with sk_buffer anymore!

~~~
eru
Years ago there was lots of excitement about exokernels coming out of MIT.
They haven't gotten anywhere much, yet.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sure they have, you'd just have to look deep inside google to see their
influence, probably.

------
delinka
Am I missing something about the terminology? This claims to be an "LLVM
backend for Scala" which sounds wrong. Perhaps you want a backend that
compiles LLVM AST to JVM bytecode. Or perhaps you want a Scala _frontend_ that
compiles Scala to LLVM AST.

Unless they really intend to compile LLVM AST into Scala ... and then what?

~~~
bronxbomber92
"LLVM backend for the Scala compiler". There ya go, no ambiguity.

